# What do people 40+ people do for fun?



## ninjitsu (Sep 4, 2010)

*Removed Comment - By Ninjitsu*


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Idk but I would guess playin chess


----------



## ninjitsu (Sep 4, 2010)

*Removed Comment - By Ninjitsu*


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

ninjitsu said:


> Cool.
> 
> I have a glass case that says "Break in case of 40th Brithday" on it. What loaded gun should I put in?
> 
> A Desert Eagle or a Colt Anaconda?


I like the desert eagle more


----------



## ninjitsu (Sep 4, 2010)

*Removed Comment - By Ninjitsu*


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Read, watch tv and movies, exercise, engage in various hobbies, do stuff with their kids?


----------



## ninjitsu (Sep 4, 2010)

*Removed Comment - By Ninjitsu*


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Yea the anacoda would def get the job done but if I wanted to go out in style I would use the Desert eagle a lot easier on the eyes right before u pull the trigger.


----------



## ninjitsu (Sep 4, 2010)

*Removed Comment - By Ninjitsu*


----------



## ninjitsu (Sep 4, 2010)

*Removed Comment - By Ninjitsu*


----------



## Slogger (Dec 14, 2010)

Share your wisdom with younger people.


----------



## ninjitsu (Sep 4, 2010)

*Removed Comment - By Ninjitsu*


----------



## ninjitsu (Sep 4, 2010)

*Removed Comment - By Ninjitsu*


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

lol, you're basing all of this on your dad's first attempt at paintball?

there are plenty of 40+ people who can hike and climb rocks, those who aren't fit and out of shape can't but that goes for any age.

when I'm 40 I'll probably ride my bike around. I hope I get use to it, currently I get exhausted from commuting a 5 mile ride to and from work.

anyway, when you hit 29/30 you'll eventually realized 40 isn't even that old yet. It's only mid-life.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I sit around with the Afghan around my shoulders trying to remember which one is the cholesterol pill. LOL. Your question is really offensive. What is so elitist that you won't be able do it over 40 pray tell?


----------



## Slogger (Dec 14, 2010)

ninjitsu said:


> No offence, but I find that kinda pretentious.
> 
> And kinda pointless.


Um, ok...learn to duck jibe and break 630 on the leg press. Is that better??


----------



## ninjitsu (Sep 4, 2010)

*Removed Comment - By Ninjitsu*


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm 41 and will never wish to be in my 20s, and god forbid my teens, again. 

Hubby and I went to NZ for our 40th birthdays and climbed a glacier (as well as many other fun things).


----------



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

ninjitsu said:


> ...the Colt would make short work of removing my head making sure I'm definitely dead...





ninjitsu said:


> ... you can pack more bullets in a Desert Eagle, you can only get six in the Anaconda...


Doesn't that seem a little extreme to you? I mean, well, okay, it seems like a good idea *now*, but maybe when you get older, you'll come to realize that really, the one-bullet shot to the brain technique is the way to go. *Sure*, to you right now, your idea probably looks good on paper, but give it some time, and I think you'll realize that taking your head off in nine pieces will prove to be a little bit difficult. I can kinda see you doing it with 8/9's of your head, say if you started with your face, but not with the Anaconda. Yeah, you might feel invincible now, but if you stop and think about it, 1/6 of your head is a _*LOT*_, and certainly, if you somehow managed to blow *2/9's* of your head off, well, I'm *pretty* sure your chances of firing off any more rounds would decrease exponentially. So you'll just be wasting ammo. C'mon. Ammo's expensive. Don't be wasteful.


----------



## ninjitsu (Sep 4, 2010)

*Removed Comment - By Ninjitsu*


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

the answer:

anything they want to do! there are no rules!


----------



## ninjitsu (Sep 4, 2010)

*Removed Comment - By Ninjitsu*


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hmm, i'm guessing any other fun activity that doesn't involve parties. I'm still going to be doing that same things that I do when i'm older (eating out, staying by the beach/river, travelling) The question should be "what to do when i'm 80+?


----------



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

ninjitsu said:


> It's my ammo, I paid for it and I can use it however my future middle aged self wants!


It's a novel approach, I'll grant you that. Crazy enough that it just might work! Have you considered the shock waves comin' outta that thing though? Well you would know best. But still, it's just that 9 outta 9 seems like a crazy goal. Would you at least consider going for 2 out of 9 instead? 3 out of 9 *max*? Just see how you feel after 1/9. If you feel really confident that you can hang after 1/9 of your head is blown off, then go up to 2/9's, but if not then go for gold yeah? I'm tellin' ya, 9 outta 9 looks good on paper now, but Desert Eagles aren't paintball guns ya know? I'm pullin' for you man. I mean I really want you to pull it off man. Good luck!


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

I think one major advantage of 40s vs 20s is in your 20s you're basically ruled by your peer-group or by those who are more established. You're always feeling like others are pulling your strings. In your 40s, if you're lucky, you have a lot more freedom. I really hated my 20s for those reasons. I felt more free when I was a kid (early teens)or when I hit 40. I can't wait until I hit my 50s and later so I can retire and do stuff I enjoy for my own self not to please others or to work. I think I felt this way when I was a kid too. I'd like to be a kid also but the prospect of going through my 20s and 30s would make me re-consider. I'm kind of glad that my life is finite. I don't think I'd want to live forever. I think immortality would be more of a curse than a gift.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

So, how long have you been into these combat activities of yours? Do you really think you'll be as passionate about them 20 years from now?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I go camping, hiking, caving. I sing in a Men's chorus. I do woodworking. just to name a few. 

To the individual who thinks that the archaic phrase "pray tell" means praying, you need to read more of the classics. This is a phrase that has been used in literature for many, many years. It means "tell us" but we shouldn't expect that the product of today's educational system would know that. So what was really being asked by Fairleigh was "What activities are you doing now that you won't be able to do when you are 40?"


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

When you're 40, you won't be the same person you are now. It's 18 years for you. Are you the same person now with the same interests you had 18 years ago? Thought not (unless you were a very strange 4 year old). By the time you're 40 you'll be bored to death of all the adrenaline-junky stuff, you'll think it's stupid and sneer at the silly kids who do it -- and you'll have a new set of hobbies that the new you prefers.

Or, given your current path, you'll probably be paraplegic by 25 and start writing a book about your adventures using eye blinks.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I get a kick out of laughing at people's simplistic assumptions about what aging means :yes


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Why are younger people like yourself always wasting time talking to us older people on the over 30 thread? Don't you have some adrenaline-rush to go out and fulfill? If you think over 40 people are boring why are you bothering to ask our opinions?

Just for the fun of it, my answer is you will do whatever you feel like doing at 40--your attitude adjusts to your body's abilities as you age and mature (unless you are suddenly injured and in a wheelchair or some trauma like that) Whatever you think is fun at that time, you will do. 

Right now, you come across so judgmental and kind of immature. Assuming that changes as you age, I'm sure you'll do fine.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Ok vay! If you take care of yourself you'll be able to enjoy your chosen activity at any age. People in there late 80s run marathons. I just rode 70 miles on my bicycle Saturday with a couple hundred people. So don't limit yourself or me. ; )


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Kennnie said:


> Idk but I would guess playin chess


I love chess. I guess I am 40 in my mind. :yes


----------



## KeithB72 (Aug 8, 2009)

ninjitsu said:


> I'm an arborist who is thinking a lot about joining the Military. If I stay as an arborist, by time I'm 40 I'll be too old to the best part about being an arborist and I'll have to be some desk jokey surveyor. I have just got my PADI openwater diver qualification, I'm getting more things then going to become a clearance diver in the Navy, by time I'm 40 I'll be too old to do that too. End up either becoming a desk jokey there or a civilian again.
> 
> I'll be too old to do MMA or compete in Judo or Eskrima any more. In competitive Judo the cut off age is 40, and Eskrima is so hardcore that by 40 my body wont be able to take such a battering with sticks and staffs. MMA is a young man's game and its rare you see a 40 something doing it, and when you do they aren't doing it successfully.
> 
> ...


First I looked up arborist, because I thought to myself...maybe it doesn't mean what I think it means given the context of this post. Well, turns out, it means exactly what I thought it meant, and I have no idea how being 40+ would prevent someone from doing that. lol

Furthermore, I'm a year away from 40, and I'm not even close to being a really physically fit individual. But, I'm pretty sure, if I wanted to, I could probably do the vast majority of what you listed here.

Of course, not that I'd want to...but, that has nothing to do with being 40...that's been my temperament my entire life. I'm not really a physically active individual. But, I have the same interests now as I did when I was 20. I suspect you will, too. And, assuming you continue doing these activities up until the age of 40, I suspect you will be able to continue doing them.

Come back and revisit this thread when you're 70.


----------



## Kiwong (Aug 6, 2010)

I'd like to see you go up aganist some of the top 40 year olds marathoners or triathletes, they'd teach you a lesson.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Just look at all the 40-year-olds wasting away in retirement homes. It's just so sad!


----------



## ForgetMeForever (May 3, 2011)

Atticus said:


> I get a kick out of laughing at people's simplistic assumptions about what aging means :yes


This.

We also find trolls easier to see...we don't tend to overreact anymore.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

When you are 22 you have short term gratification, when you are 40 you have more patience for long term gratification. Like gardening  Long term financial plan, believe me picking up receipts and booking them into your home financial folder can be a good hobby. Then when you find out that you save $xxx amout of money over the year you get your long term kick.


----------



## MK175 (Jul 18, 2011)

*What do people 40+ do for fun?*

Well let's see, I do a lot of picking up. I pick up my tools when my adult aged children need their house or car worked on.I pick my grandkids when my adult aged children are too cheap to hire a baby setter. I pick up the phone when my adult aged children call to borrow more money.I pick up the check when my adult aged children invite me out to eat. All that picking up just about wears me out!


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Bingo or golf


----------



## ninjitsu (Sep 4, 2010)

*Removed Comment - By Ninjitsu*


----------



## GermanHermit (Sep 6, 2008)

Kon said:


> I think one major advantage of 40s vs 20s is in your 20s you're basically ruled by your peer-group or by those who are more established. You're always feeling like others are pulling your strings. In your 40s, if you're lucky, you have a lot more freedom. I really hated my 20s for those reasons. I felt more free when I was a kid (early teens)or when I hit 40. I can't wait until I hit my 50s and later so I can retire and do stuff I enjoy for my own self not to please others or to work. I think I felt this way when I was a kid too. I'd like to be a kid also but the prospect of going through my 20s and 30s would make me re-consider. I'm kind of glad that my life is finite. I don't think I'd want to live forever. I think immortality would be more of a curse than a gift.


Couldn't agree more!

Unfortunately the attitude and mind-set of the younger generations seems to rule our society: It's more about illusion than reality and the filthy lucre against common sense.

So, even if you get older, as long as you are part of this society you can't escape certain crap, no matter how independent you are!!!


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Enter walker races!


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

I like to sit on the porch & listen to 80's radio stations. Oh, and watch Waltons reruns.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

scarpia said:


> Enter walker races!


When I was doing my second internship for my college major I worked with a Social Worker on the Geriatric floor of the county facility back home. We had this one lady that was 85 that had a walker and she could walk faster then me and I was 22 at the time.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

gilt said:


> I like to sit on the porch & listen to 80's radio stations. Oh, and watch Waltons reruns.


I catch the Waltons once in awhile. I remember watching it all the time back in the late 1970's. I also like to listen to 80's music.


----------



## KeithB72 (Aug 8, 2009)

I get my kicks mostly by yelling at people to get off my lawn.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Id sit on my rocking chair and post hundreds of kitten pictures on peoples SAS profiles.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

JamieHasAnxiety:1059177204 said:


> Id sit on my rocking chair and post hundreds of kitten pictures on peoples SAS profiles.


good one!


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

FairleighCalm said:


> good one!


It's happened to me before, and I see it happen a lot. Hahaha..
It's like a DoS attack, but with kittens.. lolololollll


----------



## jwyatt123 (Jul 24, 2011)

EremitaGermanus said:


> Couldn't agree more!
> 
> Unfortunately the attitude and mind-set of the younger generations seems to rule our society: It's more about illusion than reality and the filthy lucre against common sense.
> 
> So, even if you get older, as long as you are part of this society you can't escape certain crap, no matter how independent you are!!!


Older people escpecially older women gain deep spiritual qualities. They are no longer concerned with being overly social and they see so much happiness with being with their families and small groups of friends.

Older people read also

I hope when I get older to be a stable minded person.

Check Out My BLOG - Jamaal


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

My dad spends a lot of time playing World of Warcraft, raiding with his guild.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

seriously i do think of a second career that would concentrate on bringing joy to others. helping in some way. focusing on creativity in service to others. money is nothing more than a way to pay bills and we CHOOSE the bills we incur.


----------



## kardra (Jun 3, 2011)

*People over 40*

As humorous as the question is, I am interested in how to connect with more members over 40. I joined this site a few months ago and have read many interesting comments, but the experiences of the over 40 crowd are different. We have lived with SA for much longer and I am certain most of us have different concerns.
Any members out there who are over 40 and not ready to shoot yourselves?


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

gilt said:


> I like to sit on the porch & listen to 80's radio stations. Oh, and watch Waltons reruns.


 I love the Waltons.


----------



## lynnb (May 10, 2011)

kardra said:


> As humorous as the question is, I am interested in how to connect with more members over 40. I joined this site a few months ago and have read many interesting comments, but the experiences of the over 40 crowd are different. We have lived with SA for much longer and I am certain most of us have different concerns.
> Any members out there who are over 40 and not ready to shoot yourselves?


Yeah, I think that is really true. I'm not sure I am ready to shoot myself, but I have my moments.

One thing I really like/love is yoga. It is great and really helps center me. It's good for my anxiety, fun/challenging, and makes me feel good. I also love travel. The great thing about being 40 is that you have the job status/cash to be able to do such things! I've been to Brazil, Costa Rica, Hawaii, California, Cancus, etc. I've been to some of those people multiple times.  I love seeing new people and seeing new cultures.


----------

